# Maybe I'm mad but...............



## jest

I'm moving to Alexandria in August and see that there is a ferry service between Venice and Alex.
I really fancy driving down through France and across to Italy to pick up the ferry and would like to bring along a caravan
Has any-one used the ferry service - I understand its very new? 
But more importantly what are the foreseeable problems of bringing a caravan to Egypt?
Looking forward to your replies - THANKS


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Jest and welcome to the forum,

What a great idea, this used to be a regular ferry service and it was shown on 80 days round the world with Michael Palin but bringing a car and a caravan into Egypt is just not practical in terms of import duties and infrastructure. You will be charged a kings ransom to import your car and caravan and then what would you do with the van? We drive on the wrong side lol so your car would only make things a million times harder for you. This year ramadan will be in August so check and double check all your timings for landing in Alex.

Maiden


----------



## jest

*A kings ransom...........*

Thanks for your very prompt response - very much appreciated.
Where would I find out about import duties and what do you mean by "infrastructure"?
I realise that Egypt is a right hand driving nation but having driven through and around Paris in my left-hand drive - it doesn't hold much terror.
Thanks for the advice on Ramadan - I will check and recheck the times for landing.
Whilst I have your attention - can you tell me if there is an active Expat club/group in Alex and how I get in touch with them please.

best wishes
jest




MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Jest and welcome to the forum,
> 
> What a great idea, this used to be a regular ferry service and it was shown on 80 days round the world with Michael Palin but bringing a car and a caravan into Egypt is just not practical in terms of import duties and infrastructure. You will be charged a kings ransom to import your car and caravan and then what would you do with the van? We drive on the wrong side lol so your car would only make things a million times harder for you. This year ramadan will be in August so check and double check all your timings for landing in Alex.
> 
> Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Jest,

The infrastructure is the road system... google youtube driving in Cairo.. I must admit they are better drivers in Alex but roads can be full of potholes etc. I lived in France and the French are knights of the road compared to here lol 
I am not sure where you find the information about importing cars etc there have been several threads on it but believe me unless your stinking rich then the duty will be prohibitive. I have never seen a British car here!. I asked what you would do with the carvan once you arrived ?

Maiden


----------



## jojo2005

what a wonderful idea....I have just checked the journey by train via Paris and Zurich - it looks wonderful. No cheap though!


----------



## kevinthegulf

Jest
If you were to use the richter scale for measuring bad driving, take the UK as magnitude 1, Paris as 2 then driving here would be up at magnitude 8.

If your car was over 2 litres, then import duty would be 220% of the new price (never mind how old your car is).

I have seen about 2 motor homes here, but caravan never. Driving here is a hazardous business.
One of the oil companies here will not let there people make a road journey between Cairo & Alex at anytime. Most embassies and big companies have night driving policies etc.

I would not say it is impossible, but I would think there would be 95% chance you would regret it.
Regards


----------



## Beatle

kevinthegulf said:


> Jest
> If you were to use the richter scale for measuring bad driving, take the UK as magnitude 1, Paris as 2 then driving here would be up at magnitude 8.


I agree - I always thought the driving in Paris looked pretty terrifying until I visited Cairo! Driving in Paris looks easy by comparison


----------



## mardini

jest said:


> Where would I find out about import duties?
> jest


Hi Jest, hope this link help you:

?????? ?????? ?????? ??????? ???????

It is the official website of the Egyptian Customs Authority. Plenty of information there.

Top of the Day..


----------



## Lanason

I have never seen a caravan - cant remember seeing a European registered car even. There will be no campsites. . . . 
I would love to bring Cars, Boat and caravan but just impossible - tariff - even registering a RHD car would send the authorities in to even more confusion and take months.
I gave up on the idea


----------



## Carolinat2

Just wondering about moving to Egypt from New York and any thoughts?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Carolinat2 said:


> Just wondering about moving to Egypt from New York and any thoughts?




No


----------



## Carolinat2

Well thank you Maidenscotland that was very imformative!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Carolinat2 said:


> Well thank you Maidenscotland that was very imformative!




I answered your question.. I have no thoughts on you moving here but if you have any questions to ask I will try and answer them.


----------



## Carolinat2

I guess my question is if it is safe for American's to live in Egypt? What high schools are like for my 14 year old. What is Alexandria like? Are there many American's living there and is it a good life there? I ask because I need to make a decision on taking a job there at an international school in Alexandria...accomodatioin provided...at a salary half of the US teachers. I am interested because it is an opportunity but apprehensive because I need to feel that I and most especially my blond haired American daughter will be living there. I do not know if it is a safe country or not.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Carolinat2 said:


> I guess my question is if it is safe for American's to live in Egypt? What high schools are like for my 14 year old. What is Alexandria like? Are there many American's living there and is it a good life there? I ask because I need to make a decision on taking a job there at an international school in Alexandria...accomodatioin provided...at a salary half of the US teachers. I am interested because it is an opportunity but apprehensive because I need to feel that I and most especially my blond haired American daughter will be living there. I do not know if it is a safe country or not.



If you are thinking politically at being targeted because you are American well then you are pretty safe here although after 9/11 my friend got stones thrown at her in the street and the British Embassy warned us not to go out for the next 3 days but yes I would say you are safe.
You will have to send your daughter to a private school.. state schools are a no no. Will the school your teaching at allow her free education?
As a blonde you will be targeted by sleazy men.. fact.. and it does not get any easier.
I have only ever visited Alex and it is much cleaner than Cairo and of course much fresher as it is on the coast.
We have a poster who lives in Alex and is also American so I am sure he will be able to give you plenty of advice.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy

Carolinat2 said:


> I guess my question is if it is safe for American's to live in Egypt? What high schools are like for my 14 year old. What is Alexandria like? Are there many American's living there and is it a good life there? I ask because I need to make a decision on taking a job there at an international school in Alexandria...accomodatioin provided...at a salary half of the US teachers. I am interested because it is an opportunity but apprehensive because I need to feel that I and most especially my blond haired American daughter will be living there. I do not know if it is a safe country or not.


*Don't!* It's not worth it!!

That's my personal opinion though! You're free to decide!


----------



## txlstewart

If you have already accepted the position, then it would be a bit late to back out now....and unfair to the school as well.

Think of it as a fantastic opportunity for you and your daughter to broaden your scope of experience! Egypt is closer to Europe than New York, so you can spend your summer holiday travelling around. It will give both of you the opportunity to see a different culture from a viewpoint other than that of a tourist.

Living abroad will also look good on your daughter's college applications!

Best of luck!


----------



## Sam

Carolinat2 said:


> I guess my question is if it is safe for American's to live in Egypt? What high schools are like for my 14 year old. What is Alexandria like? Are there many American's living there and is it a good life there? I ask because I need to make a decision on taking a job there at an international school in Alexandria...accomodatioin provided...at a salary half of the US teachers. I am interested because it is an opportunity but apprehensive because I need to feel that I and most especially my blond haired American daughter will be living there. I do not know if it is a safe country or not.


I LOVE Alex.

I'm not a city girl, so cities are not my preferred choice to live, but as far as visiting and staying short term goes I think Alex is amazing. The city is beautiful, has lots of history, and (dare I say it) I find the Egyptian's who come from Alexandria have a much more open minded view of life. 

There are good areas and bad areas of the city, just like any other, but as a whole it is much cleaner than Cairo, quieter (not allowed to beep your horn) and more easy going.

I am not sure about Americans specifically, but there are a lot of expats living in Alex. I have a good friend (British) living in Smouha and she found it very easy to find friends and settle there.

When you have a child, particularly of school age, I can understand you have to think 100 times before taking such a decision. Personally I prefer to regret something I have done rather than something I did not do, but to move is your decision.

Good luck.


----------



## Carolinat2

Sam said:


> I LOVE Alex.
> 
> I'm not a city girl, so cities are not my preferred choice to live, but as far as visiting and staying short term goes I think Alex is amazing. The city is beautiful, has lots of history, and (dare I say it) I find the Egyptian's who come from Alexandria have a much more open minded view of life.
> 
> There are good areas and bad areas of the city, just like any other, but as a whole it is much cleaner than Cairo, quieter (not allowed to beep your horn) and more easy going.
> 
> I am not sure about Americans specifically, but there are a lot of expats living in Alex. I have a good friend (British) living in Smouha and she found it very easy to find friends and settle there.
> 
> When you have a child, particularly of school age, I can understand you have to think 100 times before taking such a decision. Personally I prefer to regret something I have done rather than something I did not do, but to move is your decision.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks everyone. I have not accepted the position as of yet. I have 4 days to decide. I have also been offered a position in Sydney Australia however no accomadation is offered and it is a non teaching position. If it was just me...absolutely...I have to ensure she is safe or I could not live with myself or the outcome of putting her in an unsafe position. It sounds like Alexandria is very nice and lots of foreigners which makes me feel much better.


----------



## Carolinat2

How do you all travel about? Is there a great bus system/public transport or do you all drive. From what I read driving is quite dangerous! What about grocery shopping. Is it large grocery stores or is it small store shopping such as meat store for meat, bread store for bread, etc. Is the food, internet and electricity expensive? Is living there expensive? I guess I get paid in Egyptian currancy. Somewhere I heard it is better to be paid in US dollars. Also for my daughters school the school that wants to hire me is looking into a private school for her.


----------



## Beatle

Carolinat2 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have not accepted the position as of yet. I have 4 days to decide. I have also been offered a position in Sydney Australia however no accomadation is offered and it is a non teaching position. If it was just me...absolutely...I have to ensure she is safe or I could not live with myself or the outcome of putting her in an unsafe position. It sounds like Alexandria is very nice and lots of foreigners which makes me feel much better.


People I know who have lived in Alexandria have really enjoyed it. 

Does the US government give advice on travelling/living in Egypt. The Foreign and Commonwealth Office in the UK issues the following guidance:

Egypt travel advice

Am not sure what your equivalent is to the FCO - the US Department of State?

I feel quite safe in Egypt - obviously I take precautions about where I go and what I wear but I feel safe walking around. My experience is that I get more verbal hassle than anything else.


----------



## txlstewart

Carolinat2 said:


> How do you all travel about? Is there a great bus system/public transport or do you all drive. From what I read driving is quite dangerous! What about grocery shopping. Is it large grocery stores or is it small store shopping such as meat store for meat, bread store for bread, etc. Is the food, internet and electricity expensive? Is living there expensive? I guess I get paid in Egyptian currancy. Somewhere I heard it is better to be paid in US dollars. Also for my daughters school the school that wants to hire me is looking into a private school for her.


Public transport is the only way to go (from what I have been told) as driving there is insane! People at your school will help you out when it comes to shopping, and so will people on this forum. Electricity is cheap, and furnished apartments (complete with sheets and fully equipped kitchens) are very cheap when compared to New York. Once again, your new principal or someone from school should help you out. Look on this forum for threads about what to take--I learned a lot!!!

My school pays part in LE and part in USD. I've heard it's best to bank at the same bank as the school. Ask your school about this.

You might want to do a Google search on apartments in Alex as well as look at craigslist. It will give you an idea of pricing, etc. Also, there will probably be a wide range of decor, from very ornate and tons of gilt to modern. I specifically looked for one that had recently been renovated and had modern furniture. Egyptian kitchens can be a culture shock, so make sure you see some photos online of different apartments so you can judge for yourself.

You're going to have a blast! At least you'll have someone from home with you....I am going to Cairo by myself in 11 days!


----------



## MaidenScotland

txlstewart said:


> Public transport is the only way to go (from what I have been told) as driving there is insane! People at your school will help you out when it comes to shopping, and so will people on this forum. Electricity is cheap, and furnished apartments (complete with sheets and fully equipped kitchens) are very cheap when compared to New York. Once again, your new principal or someone from school should help you out. Look on this forum for threads about what to take--I learned a lot!!!
> 
> My school pays part in LE and part in USD. I've heard it's best to bank at the same bank as the school. Ask your school about this.
> 
> You might want to do a Google search on apartments in Alex as well as look at craigslist. It will give you an idea of pricing, etc. Also, there will probably be a wide range of decor, from very ornate and tons of gilt to modern. I specifically looked for one that had recently been renovated and had modern furniture. Egyptian kitchens can be a culture shock, so make sure you see some photos online of different apartments so you can judge for yourself.
> 
> You're going to have a blast! At least you'll have someone from home with you....I am going to Cairo by myself in 11 days!



Omg who told you to use public transport????
The buses are a death trap and you have to practically sit on each others knees.
Taxi.. and never sit in the front is the only option, here in cairo we have the metro and have women only carriages and they are fine, but riding on a bus NEVER.


----------



## txlstewart

MaidenScotland said:


> Omg who told you to use public transport????
> The buses are a death trap and you have to practically sit on each others knees.
> Taxi.. and never sit in the front is the only option, here in cairo we have the metro and have women only carriages and they are fine, but riding on a bus NEVER.


Sorry--to me, a taxi is public transportation. (Bloody Americans....lol!)


----------



## GM1

why is the school not offering education for your daughter? If you teach at a school your children have to pay less or no fees, at least that is what I know. I think, regarding the age of your daughter, she has to go to an international school. She is too old to adjust to a (private) language school. Ask how many children will be in her class.
Ask pictures of the accommodation offered to you.
It would be better if you can visit the school and see the accommodation, before you make any decisions.


----------



## Carolinat2

GM1 said:


> why is the school not offering education for your daughter? If you teach at a school your children have to pay less or no fees, at least that is what I know. I think, regarding the age of your daughter, she has to go to an international school. She is too old to adjust to a (private) language school. Ask how many children will be in her class.
> Ask pictures of the accommodation offered to you.
> It would be better if you can visit the school and see the accommodation, before you make any decisions.


Hi there, the school I would be working in only goes to 2nd grade. My daughter will be in 9th so she needs to go to another school. Yes she would go to an international school. Good questions to ask and I will. I have asked for photos of the accomodation and none have come through yet.


----------



## txlstewart

Carolinat2 said:


> Hi there, the school I would be working in only goes to 2nd grade. My daughter will be in 9th so she needs to go to another school. Yes she would go to an international school. Good questions to ask and I will. I have asked for photos of the accomodation and none have come through yet.


My experience is that it takes them a LOT longer to follow through than what I am used to. After reading many posts on this forum, that is pretty standard practice in Egypt. Try not to get frustrated by that. As Americans, we are used to having more timely responses, but that is not the norm everyplace else. I am trying to learn to be a more patient person.....


----------



## Carolinat2

txlstewart said:


> Public transport is the only way to go (from what I have been told) as driving there is insane! People at your school will help you out when it comes to shopping, and so will people on this forum. Electricity is cheap, and furnished apartments (complete with sheets and fully equipped kitchens) are very cheap when compared to New York. Once again, your new principal or someone from school should help you out. Look on this forum for threads about what to take--I learned a lot!!!
> 
> My school pays part in LE and part in USD. I've heard it's best to bank at the same bank as the school. Ask your school about this.
> 
> You might want to do a Google search on apartments in Alex as well as look at craigslist. It will give you an idea of pricing, etc. Also, there will probably be a wide range of decor, from very ornate and tons of gilt to modern. I specifically looked for one that had recently been renovated and had modern furniture. Egyptian kitchens can be a culture shock, so make sure you see some photos online of different apartments so you can judge for yourself.
> 
> You're going to have a blast! At least you'll have someone from home with you....I am going to Cairo by myself in 11 days!


Oh goodness you are leaving in 11 days? Are you teaching there as well? Send me your email address. Here is mine . Thanks for the banking info and apt info...I will look at apts today (although school supplies accomodation I would still like to see what I am in for.)


----------



## Carolinat2

txlstewart said:


> My experience is that it takes them a LOT longer to follow through than what I am used to. After reading many posts on this forum, that is pretty standard practice in Egypt. Try not to get frustrated by that. As Americans, we are used to having more timely responses, but that is not the norm everyplace else. I am trying to learn to be a more patient person.....


Well I lived in Australia...and waiting for services was dreadful. They would say they would be there somewhere within 7 days...couldn't tell you when and you had to be there or service would not be connected. That was pretty sad too!


----------



## Carolinat2

txlstewart said:


> Sorry--to me, a taxi is public transportation. (Bloody Americans....lol!)


TXLstewart...you are American as well traveling to Egypt?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Times in Egypt are
Bohkra Inshallah... that means tomorrow.
Egypt time... which runs about 4 hours behind the world clock
And no time soon


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Times in Egypt are
> Bohkra Inshallah... that means tomorrow.
> Egypt time... which runs about 4 hours behind the world clock
> And no time soon


An Egyptian friend once laughed at me when I said I would speak to him the next day inshAllah. I asked why he was laughing and he said when I used the words my intention was that I would speak to him the next day but when Egyptians use it, they have no intention of speaking to you the next day, it's not that they don't want to but it is entirely out of their hands......

Whenever I meet Egyptian friends in England, I have to check whether they are using English time or Egypt time!


----------



## Carolinat2

Beatle said:


> People I know who have lived in Alexandria have really enjoyed it.
> 
> Does the US government give advice on travelling/living in Egypt. The Foreign and Commonwealth Office in the UK issues the following guidance:
> 
> Egypt travel advice
> 
> Am not sure what your equivalent is to the FCO - the US Department of State?
> 
> I feel quite safe in Egypt - obviously I take precautions about where I go and what I wear but I feel safe walking around. My experience is that I get more verbal hassle than anything else.


US Government deems it safe to travel to Egypt...it is not on the "watch list"


----------



## MaidenScotland

I missed out IBM time... bookrah inshaalah mumkin lol


----------



## Carolinat2

Now what does one do for medicall insurance? If something happens in Egypt we just pull out our American card and it works? I am also concerned that the US consulate reports that it is very common for unescourted women to be sexually groped ion taxi's and in public places..have any of you found this to be true? If so...what course of action did you take?


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> I missed out IBM time... bookrah inshaalah mumkin lol




[email protected] bookrah


----------



## txlstewart

Carolinat2 said:


> Now what does one do for medicall insurance? If something happens in Egypt we just pull out our American card and it works? I am also concerned that the US consulate reports that it is very common for unescourted women to be sexually groped ion taxi's and in public places..have any of you found this to be true? If so...what course of action did you take?


read the "sticky" thread at the top --"men looking for women"--good info.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Carolinat2 said:


> Now what does one do for medicall insurance? If something happens in Egypt we just pull out our American card and it works? I am also concerned that the US consulate reports that it is very common for unescourted women to be sexually groped ion taxi's and in public places..have any of you found this to be true? If so...what course of action did you take?




Your school should provide medical cover.

Yes it is very common to be groped, flashed, propositioned in Egypt but of course someone will come in and say it has never happened to me... it happens often enough for Embassies to put it on their website along with a warning about men wanting to marry you for a visa.
Taxi drivers are also good at flashing at you.. my advice with anyone who is flashing you is to get out your phone and take a photo.. they will soon put it away. Stop the taxi and get out and I would not pay them. There is absolutely no point in reporting it to the police as you will only get sexual innuendo from them also.

Maiden


----------



## Carolinat2

txlstewart said:


> read the "sticky" thread at the top --"men looking for women"--good info.


I don't see a "sticky" thread....hmmmm I am not very versed in this I suppose...where did you find that?


----------



## Carolinat2

MaidenScotland said:


> Your school should provide medical cover.
> 
> Yes it is very common to be groped, flashed, propositioned in Egypt but of course someone will come in and say it has never happened to me... it happens often enough for Embassies to put it on their website along with a warning about men wanting to marry you for a visa.
> Taxi drivers are also good at flashing at you.. my advice with anyone who is flashing you is to get out your phone and take a photo.. they will soon put it away. Stop the taxi and get out and I would not pay them. There is absolutely no point in reporting it to the police as you will only get sexual innuendo from them also.
> 
> Maiden


Amazing...but good advice and I agree if the embassy puts it up then obviously it's a problem. I also did read about men/marriage/visa and am very attuned to that most especially since 9/11. I will ask the school. Thank you so much.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Your school should provide medical cover.
> 
> Yes it is very common to be groped, flashed, propositioned in Egypt but of course someone will come in and say it has never happened to me... it happens often enough for Embassies to put it on their website along with a warning about men wanting to marry you for a visa.
> Taxi drivers are also good at flashing at you.. my advice with anyone who is flashing you is to get out your phone and take a photo.. they will soon put it away. Stop the taxi and get out and I would not pay them. There is absolutely no point in reporting it to the police as you will only get sexual innuendo from them also.
> 
> Maiden


Errr people might say it hasn't happened to them because it hasn't and I honestly don't know anyone who has had it happen to them - that's not to say it doesn't. I have never been flashed at by a taxi driver although I have had about a thousand marriage proposals and I have had more arguments than I care to count with taxi drivers who want to discuss their idea of a reasonable taxi fare once the journey starts. I usually just make them stop and I get out if I am uncomfortable or they are just annoying me.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> Errr people might say it hasn't happened to them because it hasn't and I honestly don't know anyone who has had it happen to them - that's not to say it doesn't. I have never been flashed at by a taxi driver although I have had about a thousand marriage proposals and I have had more arguments than I care to count with taxi drivers who want to discuss their idea of a reasonable taxi fare once the journey starts. I usually just make them stop and I get out if I am uncomfortable or they are just annoying me.



Yes I know the reason why people say it hasn't happened to them that doesn't change the fact that it is common here very common in fact and I am sure it has happened to more women than not. Have you read Taxi.. the author even remarks on his daughter being asked by the taxi driver on what sort of porn does she watch and admits that he had no idea this sort of behaviour went on.
Women are very good at keeping quiet about sexual abuse and flashing is abuse, you may know plenty of people it has happened to just that they do not talk about it.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I know the reason why people say it hasn't happened to them that doesn't change the fact that it is common here very common in fact and I am sure it has happened to more women than not. Have you read Taxi.. the author even remarks on his daughter being asked by the taxi driver on what sort of porn does she watch and admits that he had no idea this sort of behaviour went on.
> Women are very good at keeping quiet about sexual abuse and flashing is abuse, you may know plenty of people it has happened to just that they do not talk about it.


I agree flashing is a form of abuse - I have been flashed at plenty of times in the UK! And I agree that there's a lot of harassment in Egypt. But I have had very frank discussions with females I know in Egypt and no-one has ever mentioned being flashed at. Most females I know get either intimidated or annoyed at being stared at/the comments etc - it is incessant and anyone moving to Egypt needs to be prepared for it. But I also know many young single western women who have chosen to live in Cairo because they love it there.

I have read Taxi though - it's an excellent book and I would recommend it to anyone thinking of moving to Egypt. Have just finished Khul-Khaal, Five Egyptian Women Tell Their Stories which was also excellent. 

I would say :focus: but I can no longer remember what the original topic was!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I havent been flashed in the uk but that is irrelevant

A study published last year by the Egyptian Centre for Women’s Rights (ECWR) found that 46 percent of the 1,000 women who were surveyed were harassed on a daily basis.

"The results were a shock for us – this was not the Egyptian hospitality we knew, and it was not compatible with all our ideas about harassment,"said ECWR chairwoman Nehad Abu El-Komsan.



Read more at Suite101: Egypt's Rise in Sexual Harassment: In Cairo Women Get Sexually Harrassed on a Daily Basis Egypt's Rise in Sexual Harassment: In Cairo Women Get Sexually Harrassed on a Daily Basis


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> I havent been flashed in the uk but that is irrelevant
> 
> A study published last year by the Egyptian Centre for Women’s Rights (ECWR) found that 46 percent of the 1,000 women who were surveyed were harassed on a daily basis.
> 
> "The results were a shock for us – this was not the Egyptian hospitality we knew, and it was not compatible with all our ideas about harassment,"said ECWR chairwoman Nehad Abu El-Komsan.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more at Suite101: Egypt's Rise in Sexual Harassment: In Cairo Women Get Sexually Harrassed on a Daily Basis Egypt's Rise in Sexual Harassment: In Cairo Women Get Sexually Harrassed on a Daily Basis




and at the end of that article is a promotion for a chat room with egyptian men looking for marriage


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> and at the end of that article is a promotion for a chat room with egyptian men looking for marriage


I have read quite a lot on this subject. Is there harassment - undoubtedly. Should women travelling to Egypt be aware that you can experience hassle - of course. However, as I say I know many single Western women who have chosen to stay in Cairo as they love it out there and I can understand why.


----------

